# September 2012 SCADS For Sale/Wanted Thread



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Starting this so people can list what they're looking for or will have available at the meet. Several smaller tables will be available on the patio, but people are still encouraged to bring their own table to be on the safe side.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking for imitators prefer Varadaro or Tarapoto probable pair or best guess pair. Will consider any type or imitator.


----------



## erik775 (Aug 19, 2012)

hmmmmm whats going on here?


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lookimg for calcium/clay substrate.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i'll be looking for some vanzos lmk.thanks see you guys there.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I should have
2 vanzos that look to be males,
1 Possible male nominal imitator, sens line
1 cemetery bastamentos gold dust 
a few Azureus
a few leucs
a few oyapocks

Sexed pair of matechos

Might have a few more pairs for sale soon.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Sexed pair of Yellowbacks
Lone male lorenzo


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

mora said:


> i'll be looking for some vanzos lmk.thanks see you guys there.


i'm looking for a female or froglets.lmk.thanks.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll try to make it. If I do I'll have some baby campana auratus froglets (10ish), and possibly some azureus babies fresh out the water. I can also bring a few gallon bags of hydroton if anyone is interested. Oh and spring tail colonies and striped isopod colonies if anyone specifically requests them I have a ton.

As for what I am looking for, isopod and springtail colonies of species that I don't currently own especially white dwarfs, orange, etc. Possibly interested in pairs of almost any species of darts. And plants that I don't already have. Very interested in a proven\known female luec.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll be bringing,
Indian almond leaves
Hydroton
Vented insect lids and deli cups
Film canasters 
Petri dishes 
Dwarf white isos 
C.R. dwarf purple isos 
Vanilla orchid cuttings
As far as frogs go I only have tads in various stages for now but if requested I can bring...
Varaderos, f.g. vents, and azureus...p.m. me if you want some..


----------



## erik775 (Aug 19, 2012)

Where is this at?i need plants...

Sent from my LG-MS840 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

It's going to be at my house in Anaheim, and there should be plenty of plants there, I know I'll have a lot available, and others should be bringing some as well.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I will bring a few plants and frogs. 

I don't know all the plants I will be bringing, but I will definitely have these begonias:
(Trying to find a niche that Bonnie may have left open) 
B. luzonensis
B. 'Dew Drops'
B. limprichtii
B. 'Red Planet'
B. 'Red Belly Button'
B. quadrialata ssp nimbaensis
B. soli mutata

If you are interested in leaf cuttings from the above plants or Begonia rajah, I would sell them for $1-$2 each depending on the plant. You will need to let me know beforehand though.

I also have the following frogs.

2 azureus - ~2 months
3 'El Cope' auratus - 1-2 months (Turquoise and bronze, the boldest frog I own)
1 leuc - ~ 1 month
At least 2 really nice mancreeks - 4-6 months (I may have more now that the 3 smaller ones have started feeding on fruit flies)

1 yellow basti (probable female based on size and lack of calling) Really bright yellow with a tinge of green on the back. Photo below (sorry not the greatest rendition of its color)


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking for 
proven pairs
Auratus
Blue n Blacks
Green and blacks
Terrabilis pairs
glacs 
santa isabellas
Leuc pairs or trios
Almost anything proven
except azureus and oyapocks

some springs
maybe some isopods


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll be on the lookout for some orange terribilis and other supplies. 

Anyone interested in gallon bags of Turface? I'm buying a bag and wouldn't mind splitting it with people for a few bucks.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone have finespot leucs?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

WeeNe858 said:


> I'll be on the lookout for some orange terribilis and other supplies.
> 
> Anyone interested in gallon bags of Turface? I'm buying a bag and wouldn't mind splitting it with people for a few bucks.


I'd be in on getting some of the turface...


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I bought of big bag of Growstones. (Very light material for false bottoms). Would anyone be interested in me bringing some "trial sized" bags of it?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

phender said:


> I bought of big bag of Growstones. (Very light material for false bottoms). Would anyone be interested in me bringing some "trial sized" bags of it?


Phil I'd be interest in a couple of bags. 

Still Coming to this meet, just no sure what I'm bringing this time around until the week of. Let me know if you guys are looking for any plants in particular - I may be able to spare a cutting or two.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

phender said:


> I bought of big bag of Growstones. (Very light material for false bottoms). Would anyone be interested in me bringing some "trial sized" bags of it?



I got a bag of this the other day i really like it. They "stay in place" better than leca. Try it out!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay Guys, Here's my list ... I'll get pics of people are interested in stuff. PM for pricing.

-brett

Tanks:
10 gallon verts, planted, 2x available
10 gallon breeders, planted, 3x available
20 gal vert, needs love, FREE

possibly more for sale with frogs as well...

Frogs: 
Proven pair mancreek pumilio, transported tads, but no froglets out yet
1.0 Calling male mancreek
0.1 Chiriqui grande pumilio
0.2 El Dorado Pumilio
Proven pair Solarte Pumilio
Proven trio Super Blue Auratus (with or without planted 20 gal breeder)
1.0 (i think) Southern Variabilis Brian's Line
1.2 (probable) leucs ... calling male and 2 big fat fatties

Possibly more to come, I haven't combed through tanks for froglets in a while and I saw some bastis hopping around recently.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

phender said:


> I bought of big bag of Growstones. (Very light material for false bottoms). Would anyone be interested in me bringing some "trial sized" bags of it?


I'd be interested in a "trial bag"


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Brett, Id be interested in the 20 vert if you plan on bringing it.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

20 gal freebie is spoken for. thanks guys. see you at the meet.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I need 4-6 Cocohutz.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

We should try an auction. I know the SCAPE meets are very successful each month due to the fun auction.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I could make two cultures of giant orange isopods of ten sub adults if anyone wants some.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

cowboy232350 said:


> I could make two cultures of giant orange isopods of ten sub adults if anyone wants some.


I'd be interested in one. How much?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

$5.00 bucks for a culture.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

bt- how much for the 1.0 man creek?

also looking for imi morphs...


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

cowboy232350 said:


> $5.00 bucks for a culture.


ok count me in


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I probably won't be bringing much that isn't requested, but here's what I can supply;

MistKing Ultimate starter kits w/zip drip & 3 nozzles (see the MistKing site for everything included in this package) - $175 (special local only price)
MistKing 'T' nozzles - $17 ea
Oyapock froglets (3 available) - $35 ea
melano, wingless melano, hydei cultures - $6 ea
temperate springtails - $6 ea
bean beetles - $6 ea
Repashy Superpig, Calcium plus, Superfly media

as well as conversion kits, terrarium lids, plants, and anything else listed on the website. Please give at least a week notice for anything requiring glass cutting.

CHEAP & FREE STUFF!!!

Used 20g extra tall vert w/drain & Mist King nozzle $20
Used 10g vamp crab tank w/heater, filter, extra filter pads $10
Used 4" & 6" plastic nursery pots .05 ea
Lots of used sweater boxes - FREE


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

FrogBoyMike said:


> ok count me in


Got them all set up for you ready to go for the meet.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nevermind dane!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I need a male Azureus, I have a fat lonely female.

Also need some fully loaded spring cultures!


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

cowboy232350 said:


> Got them all set up for you ready to go for the meet.


awesome. thanks!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey anyone have 190oz container they are willing to sell?


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

I have two possible female nominant imitators, anyone interested? I will only bring them if someone is interested with them. Thanks.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

cowboy232350 said:


> I could make two cultures of giant orange isopods of ten sub adults if anyone wants some.


Count me in also for a culture of giant oranges.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

If Tommy runs out and anyone else wants Giant Oranges, I have quite a few. I'll do the same setup and price... please ask him first as he was the one to think of posting them. 

if anyone wants pics of the available tanks, shoot me a PM with your email address and i'll send em over. I just took a bunch.

-brett


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

cowboy232350 said:


> Hey anyone have 190oz container they are willing to sell?


I have some pre-punched 128 oz. containers (same diameter) if you can't find any 190s.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

phender said:


> I have some pre-punched 128 oz. containers (same diameter) if you can't find any 190s.


I am going to use them as grow out containers. Would those still work? If so I will take them!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

cowboy232350 said:


> I am going to use them as grow out containers. Would those still work? If so I will take them!


That's what I use them for. All they really need is the floor space anyway. How many do you need?


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have 2 leuc froglets, nice and fat, as well as a standard intermedius imi. I also can provide styrofoam shipping boxes lids and all. Scientific grade, real deal insulation. PM me for details on anything...


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone bringing any standard lowgrade fireball broms? I need a ton.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

phender said:


> That's what I use them for. All they really need is the floor space anyway. How many do you need?


4 if you have it, if not whatever you have please, price?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

cowboy232350 said:


> 4 if you have it, if not whatever you have please, price?


$2.50 ea (top and bottom) would be about break even for me.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

I won't be able to make it to the meet. But I do have some things to let go. Let me know this week so I can have someone bring to the meet.

0.0.3 Yellowbacks w/ Tank- I think they are all Males. 1+ years for all $100 takes all.

1.1 Probable Red Trivs w/ tank- WC so age unknown Male calls. $175

1.0 Olemarie w/ 30 gallon Tank - 1+ Years confirmed calling. $100

1.0 O. Cristobal- confirmed calling male. $80 plus I will throw in a 10 vert.

Tads- Bakhius x 2 and Tarapoto x 1 take all for $40


----------



## erik775 (Aug 19, 2012)

Looking for a male azureus will any one have any available ?

Sent from my LG-MS840 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

phender said:


> $2.50 ea (top and bottom) would be about break even for me.


Ok thanks!


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's what I'm bringing:
*Azureus Frogs*
The 'younger' ones are 8-12 months oow = $75 each (5 avail)
The 'older' ones are 12-18 months oow = $100 each (4 avail)
*please let me know if there is interest in these as I don't want to stress them out for nothing. 

*Monkey Pods* - all different sizes
small - $2.00 each
medium-large - $2.50 each
X-large - $4.00 each
I will be bringing 3-packs for $7 and 10-packs for $20 (mixed sizes)

*Trumpet Pods *
I only have 3 left so they're $2 each or all for $5

*Amazon Pods*
I only have a few left but they'll be $2.50 each

I can bring one culture of Dwarf Striped Isopods if someone lets me know beforehand. $8

Here's what I'm looking to buy:
Probable or proven pairs of Bakhuis, Bronze Auratus, open to other ideas...
I'll be on the lookout for a few bromeliads, and possibly an orchid or two.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I probably won't be able to make the meet but I do have a few empty tanks if anyone is interested. 

- 3 10g tanks with lids
- 1 10-12g front opeing tank with a slanted door (Pm for pics)

Take them all for $75. Pm me if interested. I might be able to arrange for someone to take them to the meet for me.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Still looking for some Imi morphs if any one has some available


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I've still got a male standard imitator intermedius available...


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Christian - if you decide to bring springtail cultures please put me down for 2.
Thanks!! 
Ruprecht


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I will be looking for:
1) springtails (temperate)
2) isopods (orange and dwarf white) cultures
3) ABG mix for my 5 ft. by 2 ft. tank
4) Orange or Orangehead A. pepperi froglets
5) Plants and mosses


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

wiedemey said:


> Christian - if you decide to bring springtail cultures please put me down for 2.
> Thanks!!
> Ruprecht


Unfortunately I'm unable to make it to this one


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I should have lots of bromeliad pups available, currently I can see some 'Small Fry', 'Caviar', 'Chiquita Linda', a bunch of Cryptanthus, and some ampullacea cultivars pupping. I also have a bunch for sale in 2" pots like 'Fireball', 'Nonis', 'Devin's Delight', etc, all for $4 on up. I also can take peperomia and fern cuttings if anyone is interested. As far as bugs, I have some isopods ready, but I'm pretty low on springtails. If anyone is interested in small desert geckos, I have tiger geckos, webfoot geckos, and viper geckos available.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

The Trivs are spoken for. But I will let the rest of the frogs an tanks and tads go for $200 obo. Thanks.




coxdre123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I won't be able to make it to the meet. But I do have some things to let go. Let me know this week so I can have someone bring to the meet.
> 
> ...


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I also have 5 mint terribillis tads that I'm looking to sell. Take all 5 for $50 or take all 8 tads for $90 and I will throw in two free vittatus tads. Let me know.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

coxdre123 said:


> I also have 5 mint terribillis tads that I'm looking to sell. Take all 5 for $50 or take all 8 tads for $90 and I will throw in two free vittatus tads. Let me know.


Does this deal apply to orange Terribilis?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

WeeNe858 said:


> Does this deal apply to orange Terribilis?


Hey Don,

I don't have any at the moment. I actually do have a froglet though. Let me know if u want him.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

any varaderos out there?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I have one little guy available!



kthehun89 said:


> any varaderos out there?


Hey Dylan! I have a ton, let me know how many you need!



Dizzle21 said:


> Anyone bringing any standard lowgrade fireball broms? I need a ton.



Oops! just realized this thread.... so here we go again!

Availability list;

1.1 T. Green sip (proven)
1.1 T. Brazilian Yellowhead (proven)
1.1 P. Klemmeri (proven)
1.1 T. Bakhuis
1.1 T. Oyapock
2.1 D. Leucomelas
1.3? D. Banded Leucomelas
1.0 T. Citronella
1.0 T. Matecho
1.0 T. Inferalanis

Froglets;

Yellowbacks
Azureus
Inferalanis
Brazilian Yellowheads
Dwarf Cobalts
Citronella
Vittatus
F2 Green Sips

If you have any questions or request to bring, please PM me. Thanks!

-Mike-


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

kthehun89 said:


> any varaderos out there?


I know this won't help you now , but I've got
#15 tads
#2 just out of the water now...
If you want to wait, I'll make you a deal!!!


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

erik s said:


> I know this won't help you now , but I've got
> #15 tads
> #2 just out of the water now...
> If you want to wait, I'll make you a deal!!!


PM sent on tadpoles...


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone bringing epiphytic ferns? I would be interested.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I will also be bringing 4 cultures of Rice Flour Beetles, Badam Pods, and a couple of Sapucaia Pods.

Rice Flour Beetle Starter Culture - $8.00








*image 'borrowed' from Ed's Fly Meat

Badam Pods - $1.00 - $2.00








*mine won't have stems

Sapucaia Pods - $6 - $10









I was able to scrounge up more Trumpet Pods and Monkey Pods

Trumpet Pods 









Monkey Pods - I have several bags of singles, 3-packs, and 10-packs


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Still coming to this meet - won't have much to bring this time around but if anyone is looking for a specific plant I may have a cutting or division - just send a pm. - arman


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I have lots miko


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I need some bamboo for some geckos if anyone has some. 

Steve I think ill take some of those amazon pods.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Dillon, there is a place in Sorrento valley that does yard accents like fountains and stuff like that and they have tons of bamboo, in lots of diameters. they halve them too. they gave me some scraps for free a few years ago and cut it too.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

kthehun89 said:


> Hey Dillon, there is a place in Sorrento valley that does yard accents like fountains and stuff like that and they have tons of bamboo, in lots of diameters. they halve them too. they gave me some scraps for free a few years ago and cut it too.


Oh sweet is it all organic or clear coated?


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm like 90% sure its organic raw bamboo but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I have lots of natural bamboo in various diameters, if you still need some.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Dane, can you bring me another 10g vert kit.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll have one there for you.



kthehun89 said:


> Dane, can you bring me another 10g vert kit.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey! I need to start clearing out all my extra LED lights, so I would like to offer them locally first.

I AM SELLING THESE AS A "DIY" SETUP 

6500k 
I'm selling these in 24LED panels @$6 a panel
I can solder up to 3 panels together (72LED) and solder a pigtail so you can connect panels together. 

5000k
I'm selling these in 48LED panels @$6 a panel
I can solder up to 2 panels together (96LED) and solder a pigtail so you can connect panels together. 

FYI; I can solder an infinite amount of LED panels together but don't recommend more than what is stated.

For those of you that came over to my place, these are slightly different than the ones I use. I'll be bringing some to demonstrate and show, for those of you that are interested. Just wanted to give everyone a heads up! Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am interested in the led panels. How long is each panel and how are you powering them


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

*UPDATE*
I will be looking for:
1) springtails (temperate) starter cultures
2) isopods (orange and dwarf white) starter cultures
3) ABG mix (about 5 gallons)
4) Plants and mosses 
5) Leaf Litter
6) Cork panels


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Not going to make it to this meet but wanted to throw this out there..... in the next few months (3 or 4) I will be looking for some bicolors. Please keep me in mind when and if anyone has any. I want to wait a while before I get any more frogs.... Thanks


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Update on my wanted list, no longer need thumbnails, got a group...am looking for:


Smallish cork panel(s) for 10g vertical.
Few pieces of driftwood like 6-10" long for background
maybe an orchid or 2


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

one more try on the super blues... i need the space and the cash.

Proven Trio, (2.1 i think). $300, plus I'll throw in their planted 20 gal breeder.

Also, still have most of the stuff I listed earlier, PM with email address for specific pics and prices.

Thanks for looking,
Brett


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Also looking for small type leaf litter.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

bsr8129 said:


> Also looking for small type leaf litter.


Yeap! Second that.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I have some small live oak leaf litter somewhere in the garage, I'll have to dig around. Also have a some really nice manzanita pieces.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

BonnieLorraine said:


> I have some small live oak leaf litter somewhere in the garage, I'll have to dig around. Also have a some really nice manzanita pieces.


Bonnie, let me make sure I got this right. Are you saying you have a nice piece of wood? Sorry, couldn't resist 

Alex


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

......!!!!!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

stkupprnces said:


> Bonnie, let me make sure I got this right. Are you saying you have a nice piece of wood? Sorry, couldn't resist
> 
> Alex


.....!!!!!!!


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

You diiiiiirty! Dirtier than un-sterilized leaf litter!

Speaking of which, I third the count for leaf litter.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

sweet, found a tarapoto juvie while feeding tonight...

$70 for the little guy if anyone wants him. greenish in color, Understory line. Looks like a month or two out of the water.

-brett


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

ok that answered my question i was about to post. to all who need small leaf litter i just went over to a friends house and collected as much as i could. i'll be bringing it to the meet. thinking i should have enough but try to let me know ahead of time


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

So it looks like I'll have a few Rhaphidophora pachyphylla bare root cuttings and (6) gallon sized bags of turface all sport.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im bringing-
7x microspot auratus froglets
2x patricia froglets
4x bakhuis froglets
1x bakhuis subadult
1x standard leuc subadult

A probable trio of cristobal pums. '10 sndf f1. One calling male and one looks like a female. $275 for trio or possible trade.

12x12x18 zoomed with faux root background and trio of FG vents. $100 obo or trade. 

SOLD:Used but clean exoterra 18x18x18 with glass top and mistking hole. $40

SOLD:Another used exo 18x18x18 with ecoweb background and dripwall and outlet tube for water feature. $60


EDIT: both Exos sold.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

TO WHOEVER IS BRINGING LEAF LITTER, NEED LEAF LITTER TOO!!! Haha! thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I am not going to be able to make this meet but I do have a 12x12x18 zoomed fs ($40obo)and I am not too far from Bonnie's 

Let me know if your interested....


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

LAst call on Intermedius froglet, sens line 2 months old. Willing to trade for exo tank or vert enclosure, PM me or text at 901-568-9341, also have 2x 2 month old standard leucs...


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Mikembo said:


> Hey! I need to start clearing out all my extra LED lights, so I would like to offer them locally first.
> 
> I AM SELLING THESE AS A "DIY" SETUP
> 
> ...


for the 6500k LED panels, what is the lumen/lux output for 1 panel?


----------

